#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  O que é Mikrotik? - Tópico para Iniciantes ou não - Outras respostas inclusas...

## catvbrasil

O que é o Mikrotik????

Como a própria sugestão do forum diz:

"MikroTik RouterOS é um software capaz de tornal um simples PC em um poderoso e versátil roteador. Com suporte a Wireless, Proxy, Roteamento estatico e dinamico entre centenas de outras funcionalidades."

Realmente o Mikrotik é poderoso e simplesmente, se não, um dos melhores softwares para provedores do mundo!!!

Algumas outras funcionalidades:

Performance otimizada para redes Wireless 802.11a/b/g 
Possibilidade de utilização de Protocolo proprietário Nstreme com polling 
Ferramentas para Controle de QoS 
Filtro eficaz de aplicações P2P 
Alta disponibilidade com VRRP 
Interface de gerenciamento amigável 
Exige poucos recursos de hardware 
Firewall Statefull e túneis 
STP bridging com filtros 
Segurança WEP/WPA 
WDS e AP"s virtuais 
HotSpot para acesso público 
Protocolos de roteamento RIP, OSPF e BGP 
Acesso remoto por ferramenta apropriada WinBox GUI e Web 
telnet/mac-telnet/ssh/console admin 
Configuração e monitoramento em tempo real 
E muito mais....


Tenho acompanhado a centenas de tópicos e quem sabe milhares de novos usuárias, as dúvidas mais comuns, encontradas por todos. Resolvi publicar este para esclarecer as principais dúvidas e ajudar a todos.

Vamos lá:

O Mikrotik como todos já sabemos é um dos melhores softs de gestão para provedor que temos, mas como o mesmo foi desenvolvi com base em um firware, não possui algumas coisas interessantes, como módulos de contabilidade e gestão de clientes.... Para isso, você pode trabalhar com softwares em conjunto (MyAuth ou Vigo). Ele é 100% compatível. 

O Mikrotik também é uma excelente ferramente desde que bem configurada. Sou a favor que iniciantes, a qual irão utilizar o Mikrotik PROFISSIONALMENTE, contratem alguém para configurar todo o servidor... Ao contrário do que muitos pensam, não basta instalar, ligar o modem e pronto!!! Há centenas de coisas, regras, parâmetros que devem ser configurados "DINÂMICAMENTE" ou seja, de acordo com as necessidades do provedor, da rede e etc...

Como citei acima, as configurações são DINÂMICAS, ou seja, variam de acordo com o servidor... Nada de pegar backups a esmo e sair colocando em seu servidor.... É quase 100% de chances de não funcionar e se funcionar poderá ser incompleto ou problemático...

Assim como muitos pegam backups a esmo, nada de pegar centenas de regras que acharam no site internacional, chinês ou espacial.... Como disse cada caso é um caso... As regras que servem lá, podem não servir aqui... Antes de novas regras, analize se realmente elas serão úteis no seu provedor...

Caso não saiba pra que serve isso ou aquilo, pergunte!!! O forum está aqui pra isso... 

Vou lembrar uma coisa importante... Muito aqui se preucupam em comprar centenas de coisas, importadas ou não, top de linha, do melhor, mas na hora do software vivem querendo dicas e mais dicas... Não sou contra, prova disso, ajudo a centenas de pessoas diariamente por email, telefone e MSN, mas pelo amor de Deus!!! Valorizem os profissionais do forum... Se você irá aplicar profissionalmente o mikrotik, contrate um profissional experiente para auxiliá-lo... Tenho encontrado centenas de redes cheias de problemas, pois o pessoal mete as caras naquilo que irá usar profissionalmente, sem nenhuma experiência e acaba arranjando mais dor de cabeça do que felicidades... Como disse, o Mikrotik é uma "faca de dois gumes", bem configurado é o CÉU, mal configurado é o INFERNO....

Para aprendizagem recomendo um servidor qualquer (funciona apartir de pentium 100mhz com 32 de ram). Nele esbalde... Tente, invente, coloque backups dos outros, reagras de tudo quanto é geito.... como não terá compromisso com este servidor, faça de tudo e aprenda... Testes todas as regras direcionadas para o seu PC (IP).... Assim você irá aprender rapidamente e não terás tanta dor de cabeça....

Assim como citei, o mikrotik funciona perfeitamente com qualquer PC série PENTIUM 1 com 32 MB de ram... Lembre-se que estes APs (ovislink, gi-link, similares), na grande maioria trabalham com processamento abaixo de 100MHz e memória apartir de 16MB.... Para trabalhar com o mikrotik em modo bridge ou station, qualquer micro segura bem... Para web-proxy, centenas de regras e controles, algo acima de 1,5GHz de processamento com 512 de RAM segura bem....

O mikrotik está paralelamente ligado ao desempenho da rede... Além de boas placas, cabos, switers e equipamentos gerais, o mikrotik bem configurado, quase faz milagres....

O numero de clientes está relacionado ao HARDWARE do servidor (placas wireless, processador, memória, etc). A única restrição quanto ao mikrotik é relacionada a licença.

Recomendo o uso de licença level 5 ou 6 (ilimitada) para servidores profissionais.

Se for usar versões piratas do mikrotik para testes (ou não), procure por versões confiáveis, fora do FORUM. É proibido solicitar cópias piratas dentro do FORUM... Qualquer tópico relacionado a cópias piratas ou pirataria serão deletados...

No mais, qualquer nova informação, acrecentaremos abaixo...

É interessante a todos os "veteranos", caso tenha passado algo despercebido, estejam completando abaixo...

Como sempre falo.... Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!!

----------


## catvbrasil

Mais algumas coisas:

Antena não está relacionada a número de clientes... Antena serve basicamente para mandar o sinal mais forte ou fraco e irradiar em tal direção ou de tal forma... Cada antena é desenhada para uma situação. Aqui mesmo no forum tem várias explicações para isso....

Cartões wireless são placas pci, cartões mini-pci ou pcmcia... Os últimos 2 precisam de adaptador para instalar no computador.

RouterBoard são mini-computadores com tudo incluso. Normalmente são placas com processador, memória ram, memória flash (serve como HD), placas wireless e etc... O sistema operacional é o mikrotik....

O mikrotik é pago? SIM.

O mikrotik é Homologado? Não precisa. A ANATEL não pede homologação do software de controle. Ela só pede homologação de placas, antenas, aps e etc.

Posso usar somente o mikrotik para controlar toda a minha rede e ele me oferecerá todo o suporte? É quase 100% verdade dizer que o mikoritk é a solução completa para sua rede. É difícil encontrar alguma coisa que ele não faça. Como falei, por ser baseado em um firm, ele somente não faz gestão financeira e também não faz chover (ainda!!!).....

Que placas o mikrotik é compatível? 

Placas são dezenas, mas as mais populares são as AG-520 (PCI), AG-530 (PCI), cartão SENAO CM-9 (MINI-PCI), cartão SENAO 2511 EXT2 PLUS (PCMCIA), Sansung SWL-xxxx, etc etc..... Deve-se optar por placas ou cartões com chipset ATHEROS OU PRISM que são 100% compatíveis.

Posso usar quantas placas wireless ou de rede no servidor? Quantas sua placa suportar... Basicamente o limite é ligado a placa-mão por não haver suporte para tantas (slots).

Posso usar ele com rádios AP? 
SIM. Lembre-se que usando rádios o desempenho cai e passa a limitar-se ao número de usuários que o rádio aguenta.

----------


## Elo

> Mais algumas coisas:
> 
> Antena não está relacionada a número de clientes... Antena serve basicamente para mandar o sinal mais forte ou fraco e irradiar em tal direção ou de tal forma... Cada antena é desenhada para uma situação. Aqui mesmo no forum tem várias explicações para isso....
> 
> Cartões wireless são placas pci, cartões mini-pci ou pcmcia... Os últimos 2 precisam de adaptador para instalar no computador.
> 
> RouterBoard são mini-computadores com tudo incluso. Normalmente são placas com processador, memória ram, memória flash (serve como HD), placas wireless e etc... O sistema operacional é o mikrotik....
> 
> O mikrotik é pago? SIM.
> ...


Rapaz vc é o cara !!!!

Desculpe, mas qual é radio ap que vc conhece que mais suporta clientes conectados simultaneamente ??????

Obrigado,

----------


## Elliott

kara eu to pensando em colocar um adaptador CF em vez do hd com um cartao de 32 mb sera que serve?????????

----------


## catvbrasil

> kara eu to pensando em colocar um adaptador CF em vez do hd com um cartao de 32 mb sera que serve?????????


Acho que até rolaria... O ideal é 64mb (recomendado)...

----------


## Elliott

Blz blz!!! vou ver aki se eu acho um cartao maior! =)

----------


## wppitpmp

uma pergunta, vcs usam esse Mikrotik certo.. o controle de banda vcs fazem no servidor?? E se um cliente pegar um virus, q manda solicitacoes arp, a rede fica uma mer.. para toda a rede, como vc vai bloquear isso, se nao faz controle d banda no cliente?

----------


## catvbrasil

> uma pergunta, vcs usam esse Mikrotik certo.. o controle de banda vcs fazem no servidor?? E se um cliente pegar um virus, q manda solicitacoes arp, a rede fica uma mer.. para toda a rede, como vc vai bloquear isso, se nao faz controle d banda no cliente?


Como assim "virus arp"? Você pode perfeitamente bloquear o que você quiser... Se quiser tirar uma "ondinha" pode limitar banda para o virus,,,, No MK é quase tudo possivel....

----------


## wppitpmp

virus arp, q falo, e qdo um cliente pega um virus, q fica mandando solicitacoes arp na rede, tipo, temos loja d informatica aqui, ja pegamos maquinas, q fico monitorando a rede com snifer, e qdo ele e ligado, as solicitacoes arp sobem d 12 a 30 pra 5000 a 10000, isso, como bloquear isso, se a rede e fisica e controlada so qdo chega no seu servidor.

Ou eu nao entendi direito esse MK, e seu servidor nao??

----------


## catvbrasil

> virus arp, q falo, e qdo um cliente pega um virus, q fica mandando solicitacoes arp na rede, tipo, temos loja d informatica aqui, ja pegamos maquinas, q fico monitorando a rede com snifer, e qdo ele e ligado, as solicitacoes arp sobem d 12 a 30 pra 5000 a 10000, isso, como bloquear isso, se a rede e fisica e controlada so qdo chega no seu servidor.
> 
> Ou eu nao entendi direito esse MK, e seu servidor nao??


Isso é bloqueado perfeitamente no MK.... MK é o mikrotik, a qual descrevo acima... Qualquer dúvida estamos ae!!!!!!

----------


## clayson

Pessoal, gostaria de saber como faço para verificar o consumo do meu link, pq meu provedor está lento e meus clientes estão reclamando. Então gostaria de saber como vejo se meu link está sobrecarregado ou não. 
Meu sistema é todo em Mikrotik.

Desde já, obrigado

----------


## catvbrasil

> Pessoal, gostaria de saber como faço para verificar o consumo do meu link, pq meu provedor está lento e meus clientes estão reclamando. Então gostaria de saber como vejo se meu link está sobrecarregado ou não. 
> Meu sistema é todo em Mikrotik.
> 
> Desde já, obrigado


Problemas de lentidão??? Entra em contato comigo que tenho a solução...

[email protected]

----------


## masternetrs

Ola pessoal sou novo por aqui e estou muito entereçado a começar a usar o MIKROTIK em nosso Provedor aqui no RS-Cachoeirnha , gostaria de saber onde posso comprar a licença para o mesmo , ja no level 5 ou 6, Muito Obrigado a todos

----------


## clayson

Consegui resolver, sozinho! "Quem procura acha.. rsrsr!". Vlw

----------


## xandemartini

> Ola pessoal sou novo por aqui e estou muito entereçado a começar a usar o MIKROTIK em nosso Provedor aqui no RS-Cachoeirnha , gostaria de saber onde posso comprar a licença para o mesmo , ja no level 5 ou 6, Muito Obrigado a todos


Mikrotik Brasil - Já comprei lá, tudo tranquilo... Ou se quiser imediato MikroTik Routers and Wireless mas daí precisa de cartão de crédito internacional.. também já comprei deles, é mais imediato, pq na mk brasil vc tem q depositar, esperar eles liberarem o crédito do depósito, fazer a compra e esperar eles gerarem a licença..

----------


## motoca

Olá amigos, gostei muito do forum UL, vejo que o negócio é sério, como sou novato na área MK gostaria de saber algumas coisas se forem possíveis, pois comprei um Mare 400 com 2 atheros e estou querendo montar um servidor wireless aqui no meu condomínio.

1- Como funciona um servidor RouterOs em um PC + o Mare 400
2 - Dá para rodar simultaneamente 2 servidores no Rádio e no PC

Desde já muito obrigado.

Daniel Mota

----------


## masternetrs

Amigo Eu Instalei O Mikrokit Foi Blz, SÓ Nao Sei A Senha Para Entrar Nele 
E Nem Onde Eu Coloco O Id... Vc Pode Me Ajudar

----------


## motoca

> Amigo Eu Instalei O Mikrokit Foi Blz, SÓ Nao Sei A Senha Para Entrar Nele 
> E Nem Onde Eu Coloco O Id... Vc Pode Me Ajudar


Oi, se vc colocou em um pc o servidor, usuário: admin | senha: "sem senha"
pra acessar esse server remotamente vc deve usar o winbox... no site da MK tem o link é simples...abrindo o winbox vc vai numa guia que tem [...] clica ai e espere ele procurar o server ou seu rádio MK, depois é só entrar com a mesma senha e usuário.

obs: certfique a conexão de rede entre os equipamentos.

um abraço

----------


## shalom_rm

amigo catvbrasil vc poderia me dizer em questao do mk sou iniciante e to montando um provedor wireless e tenho 3 placas dwl-ag530 e 3 painel setorial da hyperlink vira montar o servidor encima da torre... e qual seria minha performace....

----------


## catvbrasil

> amigo catvbrasil vc poderia me dizer em questao do mk sou iniciante e to montando um provedor wireless e tenho 3 placas dwl-ag530 e 3 painel setorial da hyperlink vira montar o servidor encima da torre... e qual seria minha performace....


Basicamente cada ag-530 segura uns 50 clientes simultaneos cada. Com as setoriais para fechar os 360º você deve utilizar painéis de 120º. Cada AG-530 tem 100mw de potência.

----------


## printech

Ola, gostaria de sabe como instalar 02 placas de rede no mikrotik,já instalei mais ele so reconhece a placa on-bord sis quando eu entro no winbox ele só acha uma a sis e a outra pci rlt ele não encontra, tenho um ap senao ECB-3220 e um hub 8 portas para eu liga. Obs: gostaria se possivel de um passo a passo para eu liga as duas placas no mikrotik como eu ligo . obrigado!!

----------


## angelangra

> Ola, gostaria de sabe como instalar 02 placas de rede no mikrotik,já instalei mais ele so reconhece a placa on-bord sis quando eu entro no winbox ele só acha uma a sis e a outra pci rlt ele não encontra, tenho um ap senao ECB-3220 e um hub 8 portas para eu liga. Obs: gostaria se possivel de um passo a passo para eu liga as duas placas no mikrotik como eu ligo . obrigado!!


qual e a marca da outra placa de rede? Uma boa que você pode está a colocar e a RealTek

----------


## egf1974

Boa tarde galera,

Não estou conseguindo fazer com que dois Mkse falem atraves de duas antenas Hyperlink HG-915g de 900Mhz.Quando consigo algum sinal ele me mostra taxas que me deixaram em duvida: Tx= -83 e Rx = -89 agora estou em dúvida isso é bom ou ruim?Ah se alguem já conseguiu alinhar este tipo de antena favor me de um help.A distância do meu link é 15 Km

----------


## starley

Desculpe o espaço não é pra isso mais 
E Dr. David, vc como sempre mandando ver né, fico feliz cara em saber que vc esta bem, quando peder cara mim da um alô, pq to prescisando urgente falar com você, sobre aquele negocio nosso..

----------


## krohouse

Desculpe mais sou leigo no assunto, eu instalei tudo certo o MK, mais não sei como rodar o WINBOX. eu adicionei um IP no MK, mais não sei ao certo como é a ligação dos PCS.

Tenho que usar 2 pcs, um com o MK instalado e o outro com o winbox, só que como eles devem ser ligados?

Obrigado.

----------


## agnporto

> Mais algumas coisas:
> 
> Posso usar ele com rádios AP? 
> SIM. Lembre-se que usando rádios o desempenho cai e passa a limitar-se ao número de usuários que o rádio aguenta.


Não entendi direito este tópico: É o MKTK fica com desempenho baixo, ouvi dizer q ele pode ser transformado em AP, é verdade?

----------


## tborri

Cara Parabens pelo seu wiki e pelos seus posts, estou aprendendo muito contigo
eu até te add no msn mas nao sei se vc aceitou.
A minha situação e a seguinte:
tenho uma pequena rede wireless no momento possuo servidor rh9 tres palcas de rede eth0 (internet) eth1 (rede local ) eth2 (radios), 4mb adsl com modem 3com 812 modo router. radio ovislink 5460 AP e outros 4 radios ovislink em modo cliente .
tenhu um servidorzinho é um duron 1gb com 256 mb hd 40. o que vc me recomenda estou querendo utilizar o MK com web-proxy, controle de banda, p2p, tudo mais, so que no momento nao tenhu grana para investir muito pq fazem 2 meses que comecei e a grana ta curta ainda. aguardo respostas...

----------


## gelsonk

boa noite amigo, eestou montando um provedor de internet a radio ( sou iniciante ) eu tenho um ponto a ponto de 8km com 2 aps ovislink e antenas aquarius de grade e 1 senao com 400mw em uma antena omni de 15dbi estou atendente 6 clientes em distancia de ate 13km e estou querendo montar um servidor com mikrotik estou pensando em usar o meu pc é um p4 2,40 ghz com placa mae p4s800-d asus HD 80gb e memoria de 512mb queria saber se seria um bom pc para colocar o mikrotik ou ate precisaria aumentar a memoria.
e tambem gostaria de saber qual o valor da licença do mikrotik e qual a versao que voce me indicaria e caso eu nao consiga configura-lo voce poderia me ajudar pois aqui nao tem ninguem que conheça o mikrotik . eu sou do Parana
muito obrigado. abraços.
[email protected]

----------


## mauricionofre

Bom, sou iniciante aki por dois motivos, 1° post no forum e minha 1ª experiencia com mk... 
Seguinte, instalei o mk no server e blz, peguei um tutoriai ai do nosso amigo e comecei a configurar o nat, a principio configurando nat os meu clientes conectados com config do gateway, o ip do servidor teriam que navegar na internet ou tem outra coisa pra configurar... help!
Os ips das interfaces ja estão configurados de acordo com minha rede,
Link eth1 192.168.100.101/24
rede interna eth2 10.1.1.1/24
loja eth3 192.168.1.1
...
Naum navega... se o pessoal ai puder me dar uma luz!

msn pra trocar uma ideia!
[email protected]

----------


## tborri

va em IP > ROUTES e adicione com + na 1ª linha 0.0.0.0/0 na 2ª que é o gateway coloca o ip do modem

----------


## Claudioteixeira

> Problemas de lentidão??? Entra em contato comigo que tenho a solução...
> 
> [email protected]


vc tem o manual do mikrotik via winbox de configuração

----------


## eduardovicente

Quando tento configurar o HOTSPOT aparece este erro ,o que pode ser ?

setup failed to enter safe mode: safe mode already held by somebody (6)

Falha na configuração para entrar modo de segurança: modo de segurança já realizada por alguém (6)

Como resolvo isso 

Vicente

----------


## Ultrawireless

Muito Bom O Seu Topico.. Super Detalhado....

Grande AbraÇo...

Diego Schenfel
Ultrawireless

----------


## eduardovicente

> Muito Bom O Seu Topico.. Super Detalhado....
> 
> Grande AbraÇo...
> 
> Diego Schenfel
> Ultrawireless


Não entendi !

----------


## jnobre22

cara vc e o melhor mesmo, poxa, legal, estou montando um provedor vc vai me ajudar muito assim como ja estar ajudando com esses topicos no forum, me diz uma coisa com esse mikrotik e o myauth, da pra ter quantos clientes residenciais com 1MB de link???

----------


## JBMICROMAIS

Olá Amigos!! 

Meu nome é JOÃO BATISTA, sou iniciante e esta é minha primeira mensagem no forun. 

Tenho um servidor MIKROTIK e meus clientes autenticam através de HOTSPOT. Porém um dos meus clientes comprou uma linha voip e ainda não consegui uma alternativa para que o ATA conecte no meu servidor. Já encontrei algumas dicas mas nenhuma funcionou.

Antecipadamente agradeço à todos pela ajuda!!

JB

----------


## jquim

Pelo que entendi eh possivel ultilizar o mikrotik de duas formas:
1- kit RB 502a +fonte + cartoes 
2- Placa PC + RB14 + cartoes 

Mikrotik com placa mãe de pc Comum parece ser o mais indicado para ultilização profissional ?

Obrigado 
Joaquim (novato no forum First message )

----------


## Newseteinformatica

Pelo que tenho acompanhado nos topicos, eu entendi que o MK pode ser instalado de duas maneiras?

1ª _ Configurado como servidor, ele se comunica com os APs que estarão na torre, (Naum sei como devem ficar a configuração dos radios para poder fazer toda a configuração e controle pelo mickrotik). 
2ª _ Vi o comentario neste topico, que ele pode ser usado como ap e servidor....???!?!?! (Minha duvida é, ele vai ficar com os adaptadores instalados dentro do PC; e das placas instaladas no PC vai sair os cabos que vão para as antenas na torre...?!?!?!)

Desculpa minha tamanha ignorância.... mas naum sei nada sobre microtik e to montando um Provedor, gostaria muito de poder usar o Mikrotik como Servidor, ou AP+Servidor!!!

----------


## xp99to

Viva

Sou novo nestas coisas e quero começar com a Mikrotik. Para isso comprei um kit RB00, com 3 portas Ether, Ja esteve a trabalhar certinho, mas só consigo conectar-me pelo MAC, que identifica os IP que eu dei às ETher. Não consigo entrar pelo IP nem sequer um ping para ele. No entanto depois tenho trafego na porta.
Julgo que seja algum bloqueio, mas não vejo nada.

Alguem me da uma dica ?

Obrigado

Xp

----------


## nathyroots220

Olá Gente....

Sou iniciante aki no forum, mas gostaria muito de saber como faço para montar um "servidor".

E tambem como faço para baixar o Mikrotik....

Vlw.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## nathyroots220

ai toh precisando de uma ajudinha ai sobre esse Mikrotik....

Gostaria de sbaer mais como montar um servidor...

E como baixar o mikrotik

vlwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## wasinf

Tenho um servidor de pagina e um de e-mail, e tenho um mikrotik em uma cidade vizinha, e de la eu nao consigo pingar e nem receber e-mail, e nem entrar no meu portal.
O IP do Mikrotik é 189.xx.103.xxx
Ex.: 189.xx.100.x nao consigo pingar, tem algum firewall bloq.

Obrigado...

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

Ola, 

Alguem pode me ajudar, eu comprei um MK 500r5 532a, mas nao estou conseguindo conectar nele de forma nenhuma, da como se a rede estivesse conectada, mas com conectividade nula ou limitada, algem sabe dizer porque?

desde ja agradeço a quem pude ajudar este leigo em mikrotik.

sds

----------


## starley

simplesmente vc deve deixar como dhcp a placa de abrir o winbox e clicar nos ... que assim ele vai detectar o mac da placa mkt e assim digite usuario admin e no campo senha deixa em branco. Qualquer coisa poste ai

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

> simplesmente vc deve deixar como dhcp a placa de abrir o winbox e clicar nos ... que assim ele vai detectar o mac da placa mkt e assim digite usuario admin e no campo senha deixa em branco. Qualquer coisa poste ai


Obrigado pela dica mas mesmo como dhcp eu nao estou conseguindo acessar o MK, ja estou ficando carewca de tanto me descabelar.
ja tentei pingar o MK, mas como nao sei qual o endereço de ip nao consigo.
mas valeu pela ajuda, se tiver outra possibilidade e puder me ajudar, fico grato.

sds

----------


## starley

então substitua sua placa de rede ou cabo pois não conheço meio dele nao achar a mac da placa 

 :Nurse:

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

> então substitua sua placa de rede ou cabo pois não conheço meio dele nao achar a mac da placa


ja usei outro pc para conectar e mesmo assim mnao localizei o equipamento, o OS vem instalado neste equipamento?

ou ele vem instalado é em um MEMORY FLASH?

pois este aqui nao possui memory flash.

----------


## starley

amigo, qual placa mae vc ta usando e qual chipset da eth

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

> amigo, qual placa mae vc ta usando e qual chipset da eth


nao entendi a pergunta, pois a placa do meu pc é uma m916, e a eth, é onboard, ja mas o meu mikrotik usa uma routerboard 500r5, 532a
neste caso nao sei qual é o chipset da eth.

----------


## starley

coloca entao na sua placa mae um placa de rede off board compativel com mikrotik, 3com e outras ai sim resolverá seu problema

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

obrigado pela dica, vou tentar.

----------


## aRtUrMuCuGe

galera... tudo na paz???
eu tow querendo seguir o conselho de um colega do forum e começar fazendo uns teste como mikrotik... bom... eu tow querendo saber onde eu consigo alguma versão pra começar.... original ou naum... vlw...

abraço;...

por favor, se naum puder postar, por causa das restrições do fórum... respondam pelo msn ([email protected])

vlw...

----------


## xandemartini

> galera... tudo na paz???
> eu tow querendo seguir o conselho de um colega do forum e começar fazendo uns teste como mikrotik... bom... eu tow querendo saber onde eu consigo alguma versão pra começar.... original ou naum... vlw...
> 
> abraço;...
> 
> por favor, se naum puder postar, por causa das restrições do fórum... respondam pelo msn ([email protected])
> 
> vlw...


Na própria página do mikrotik vc pode baixar ele e instalar, totalmente funcional, para testar... Vai funcionar por 24hs ligado. Ou seja, se vc instalar ele e fuçar 1 hora, depois desligar, restam 23... Dá bem pra aprender, pq se vc "queimar" as 24hs, pode exportar as configurações, formatar e instalar de novo, importar as confs e terá mais 24hs...

----------


## velito

boa noite gente,conprei um mikrotik já instalei mas não consigo configurar o mesmo,gostaria se alguem pudesse mim ajudar, no serve que esta o microtik tenho,duas placas que estao configuradas no outro pc eu tenho acesso via winbox e até via brawser, mas não consigo configurar (faser o server pegar o link e jogar ainternet no outro pc, se alguem pudermim dar uma dica..... :Thumpdown:

----------


## voxconnect

Ola David, espero que estaja tudo bem com voce cara, afinal a Dengue esta rondando a sua Cidade, Rio de Janeiro.... na verdade estou precisando de uma ajuda tua,tive um problema no Mk que voce montou e os clientes que trabalha com ip valido nao estao funcionando e nao me lembro como configurar, me ajuda ae para eu deixar os clientes funcionando como antes.... Obrigado e um abraco forte.

Sd,

Luis Claudio
voxconnect/Al.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ola David, espero que estaja tudo bem com voce cara, afinal a Dengue esta rondando a sua Cidade, Rio de Janeiro.... na verdade estou precisando de uma ajuda tua,tive um problema no Mk que voce montou e os clientes que trabalha com ip valido nao estao funcionando e nao me lembro como configurar, me ajuda ae para eu deixar os clientes funcionando como antes.... Obrigado e um abraco forte.
> 
> Sd,
> 
> Luis Claudio
> voxconnect/Al.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk........... cara tu já me mandou esta mensagem para uns 10 emails!!!!!!!!!! rsssssssssssssss.......... Estamos ae... Me dá uma ligada aqui na loja: 85-3181-0102 ou no meu celular 85-8777-6047...

----------


## Shturbo Internet

> boa noite gente,conprei um mikrotik já instalei mas não consigo configurar o mesmo,gostaria se alguem pudesse mim ajudar, no serve que esta o microtik tenho,duas placas que estao configuradas no outro pc eu tenho acesso via winbox e até via brawser, mas não consigo configurar (faser o server pegar o link e jogar ainternet no outro pc, se alguem pudermim dar uma dica.....


 
Brow segue a dica... presquisar é tudo! e o forum ta cheio de artigo basta procura... ler e apreender!

----------


## Darkmatter161

Olá pessoal, eu não sei usar bem o fórume sou leigo em wireless, por isso, não sei se estou postando no lugar certo. Meu problema é o seguinte: Eu tenho um pc 486 com 128 de RAM, eu poderia fazê-lo funcionar como uma routerboard? Recebendo o sinal por uma zirok de 24 dbi por 2.4 e distribuir por uma omni aquario de 15 dbi E fazer as adaptações necessárias nos *Cartões Mini Pci Emp-8602 Atheros Super Plus 600mw, dois deles, para servir a 30 clientes, de que eu precisaria para isso??? Posso trabalhar com um firmware level 4? Obrigado. Fazer mais ou menos isso???------>http://http://produto.mercadolivre.c...0-clientes-_JM*

----------


## Magal

Fazendo as configurações corretas vai funcionar, e a level 4 do MK tb.

----------


## Atus

> Acho que até rolaria... O ideal é 64mb (recomendado)...


catv,

Compramos aqui um CF de 16Gigas com adaptador IDE pra setar numa placa-mãe, setar o MK nele e rodar algum cache pra ajudar nosso servidor/rede. Acha possível?

Atenciosamente,

Atus Informática

----------


## Atus

> Olá pessoal, eu não sei usar bem o fórume sou leigo em wireless, por isso, não sei se estou postando no lugar certo. Meu problema é o seguinte: Eu tenho um pc 486 com 128 de RAM, eu poderia fazê-lo funcionar como uma routerboard? Recebendo o sinal por uma zirok de 24 dbi por 2.4 e distribuir por uma omni aquario de 15 dbi E fazer as adaptações necessárias nos *Cartões Mini Pci Emp-8602 Atheros Super Plus 600mw, dois deles, para servir a 30 clientes, de que eu precisaria para isso??? Posso trabalhar com um firmware level 4? Obrigado. Fazer mais ou menos isso???------>http://http://produto.mercadolivre.c...0-clientes-_JM*


ae mano,

Esquema parecido com o que estamos por implementar aqui, a saber:
Para o *AP PC*
MB ASUS p/ AMD M2A-VM AM2 Box
Processador AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ DualCore AM2 Box
Memória 2GB 800 Mhz DDR2 PC6400
Compact Flash 16GB TOPRAM High Speed 150x
Adaptador IDE para CF
Cartão Mini PCI 8602 Atheros Plus 600mw
Obs.: Isto para rodar MK como AP, concentrador PPPoE, algumas regras de firewall e cache1.

Para o *PC Server*
Máquina parecida com a anterior
MyAuth3 para controles diversos, cache2 e proxy
Eae galera, será que vai rodar?

----------


## edileyoliveira

Olá me tira uma duvida, um amigo meu comprou uma router-board, com um cartão, que não me recordo qual, ele quer que eu configure para ele um servidor, mas eu tive vendo, que a router-board, ela ja eh um servidor com o SO, e as placas wi-fi, agora me diga, com a router-board, tem necessidade de eu configurar um servidor com iptables e proxy, ou o router-board faz tudo sozinho. e quando compramos a router=board, ela ja vem com o sistema incluso nela com alguma licensa, ou temos que instalar o sistema, ou ele ja vem com o sistema mas soh faltando incluir qual a licensa que sera usada?

----------


## Magal

Já vem com proxy no SO, é só configurar. 




> Olá me tira uma duvida, um amigo meu comprou uma router-board, com um cartão, que não me recordo qual, ele quer que eu configure para ele um servidor, mas eu tive vendo, que a router-board, ela ja eh um servidor com o SO, e as placas wi-fi, agora me diga, com a router-board, tem necessidade de eu configurar um servidor com iptables e proxy, ou o router-board faz tudo sozinho. e quando compramos a router=board, ela ja vem com o sistema incluso nela com alguma licensa, ou temos que instalar o sistema, ou ele ja vem com o sistema mas soh faltando incluir qual a licensa que sera usada?

----------


## edileyoliveira

> Já vem com proxy no SO, é só configurar.


Certo, mas em questão da licensa como que fica, alguem sabe me dizer? Ele normalmente vem com qual licença?
se ele vem a de nivel 4, eu posso trocar para a de nivel 5 ou 6?
Qual a diferença entre as licenças, eu sei q a nivel 6, eh ilimitados, agora a 4 e a 5 ateh quantos clientes posso ter?

----------


## Magal

Geralmente vem com a versão 3 ou 4, se vc trocar para outra vai ter q pagar.

Da uma olhada nesse link: MikroTik Routers and Wireless





> Certo, mas em questão da licensa como que fica, alguem sabe me dizer? Ele normalmente vem com qual licença?
> se ele vem a de nivel 4, eu posso trocar para a de nivel 5 ou 6?
> Qual a diferença entre as licenças, eu sei q a nivel 6, eh ilimitados, agora a 4 e a 5 ateh quantos clientes posso ter?

----------


## netmicro

irmao to vendo que vc é o cara
to precisando de uma ajuda desesperadamente
tenho um ponto a ponto que era em 2,4 a distancia de 9 km eu usava cartoes emp 8602 em 2,4 - agora comprei cartoes ubiquit xr5, antena mini-parabola hyperlink 24 db 5.8, em um ponto tenho uma rb 600 com 4 paineis, e um adaptador p/ mais dois cartoes que coloquei o xr5, no outro ponto tenho uma rb 532 com3 paineis e um apdator p/ 2 cartoes, que com o qual recebe o link que era em 2,4 agora mudei para 5,8. depois que coloquei os cartoes xr 5 as duas routerboards ficam reiniciando em media a cada 5 minutos. quando estava em 2,4 tava funcionando normal, ja troquei a fonte de energia coloquei uma de computador 12v 18A, e nao adiantou.... diminui a potencia para 18 db e continuam reiciniando. mudei pra 5,8 pra sair da interferencia dos outros provedores... e agora to com meus clientes todos parados, agradeço se puder me socorrer pois ja nao sei oq fazer... configurei o ponto a ponto em wds, quando esta conectado funciona q nem uma bala pingando a 1 ms, mas as placas ficam reiniciando nao sei porq... outra coisa o link ta com -65 de sinal ficaria agradecido se pudesse me dar uma ajuda

----------


## Magal

Retira os adaptadores e testa.

Obs: Os cartões XR5 tem um consumo maior que os emp8602 .

----------


## netmicro

mesmo só com o xr5 fica reiniciando a rb

----------


## velito

> mesmo só com o xr5 fica reiniciando a rb


já a conteceu comigo amigo com dusa router board uma delas tive que trocar o cartao por um senão atheros resolvel e a outra o problema era a RB que não suportava o cartao pode trocar que resolve

----------


## gasques

tenho uma duvida:

tenho um mkt numa rb153 com 3 setorias de 12dbi e 90° e ligado nele um link adsl de 6mb, mas o qdo eu faço testes com o meu NB captando o sinal do MKT em nivel excelente a velocidade medida varia de 800k a 3mb, nunca tenho o link total saindo dele !

agora minha pergunta:

é configuração isso?
ou hardware?

uso ele com cartões atheros de 600mw e espentando o NB direto do servidor q fica antes do MKT eu tenho o link de 6mb cravados !

obs: nao tenho clientes pendurados no radio....só meu NB e ja to quase desistindo disso tudo  :Thumpdown:

----------


## ricardorrs

Sou iniciante Blz pessoal ? bom Vim aki para pergunta um Coisa Gostaria de saber qual plataforma ideal para o mikrotik ? se ele roda em windows ou somente em Linux qual distribuição em linux é recomendada fiquei sabendo ue é o FreeBSD e otimo para ele Qual Configuração para um provedor com Rede Wireless á 8 KM se quizer aumentar posso aumentar como funciona o mikrotik nesse sistema Etc essa coisas de iniciante á pesar que em TCP/IP/DNS/DHCP sei muito pouco quem puder me ajudar fiko muito grato valeu

----------


## velito

> Sou iniciante Blz pessoal ? bom Vim aki para pergunta um Coisa Gostaria de saber qual plataforma ideal para o mikrotik ? se ele roda em windows ou somente em Linux qual distribuição em linux é recomendada fiquei sabendo ue é o FreeBSD e otimo para ele Qual Configuração para um provedor com Rede Wireless á 8 KM se quizer aumentar posso aumentar como funciona o mikrotik nesse sistema Etc essa coisas de iniciante á pesar que em TCP/IP/DNS/DHCP sei muito pouco quem puder me ajudar fiko muito grato valeu


Microtik já é um sistema operacional vc só tem que ter a licença caso rede no PC ou compre uma routherboard que já vem com ele utilize cartões de 400mw que atende a 8km tranquilo,para configurar o microtik basta pegar um tutorial que esta em gpl aquimesmo no site é só pesquisar

----------


## becker2008

pessoas nao sei c aki é o lugar certo masi sou novo por aki e preciso de ajuda pra configurar um mk rb433
estou usando dois cartoes mini pci, e tenho q configura-los da seguinte maneira:
receber sinal de uma omni por um dos cartoes, e transmiti-los pelo outro...
como proceder???
ja fiz o seguinte:
coloquei um cartao em modo ap bridge em 2.4 B, criei uma faixa ip pool e criei um servidor dhcp com essa faixa...
desta forma consigo conectar clientes no ap e receber um ip blzinha,
mas naum sei como fazer para receber o sinal pela outra placa.. uso station??
e como passo o sinal pra wlan???
obrigado ...

----------


## ezequielferr

> mesmo só com o xr5 fica reiniciando a rb


Olá amigo.
Conseguiu resolver o problema da RB que fica reiniciando?
Estou com o mesmo problema.
RB153 com XR5 fonte de 24 volts e 1 amper ela fica reiniciando direto.
quando estava com atheros de 450 mw não tinha esse problema. mais a taxa de transferencia estava com 3 megas em 35 KM com hyperlink de 29 disco

----------


## ezequielferr

> Retira os adaptadores e testa.
> 
> Obs: Os cartões XR5 tem um consumo maior que os emp8602 .


Olá Amigo.
Veja se pode me ajudar.
Eu usava uma RB 153 com cartão Wireless (Atheros AR5413) e funcionava tudo certinho.
Sò que precisava aumentar a banda, e troquei os 2 cartoes por XR5.
Aí começou o problema, a RB reinicia o tempo todo. E as vezes acontece de uma rb localizar a outra mais nao trafegar. Se reinicio ela volta funcionar mais em uns 5 minutos cai novamente.
já troquei de slots, e ja troquei os cartões.
Na bancada e na torre acontence a mesma coisa.
o que uso são:
2 RB153 com 2 cartoes XR5
Fonte de 24 volts com 1 ampere.
Antena Hyperlink de disco 29 dbi.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## djjean2006

estou querendo entra em um mk atravez de outro mais so serve se for via telnet e a metade do scrpt eu ja tenho

que é este 

/tool mac-tel "00:02:6F:4D :Big Grin: 3:2D" usuario=html exemplo
sendo que html seria o usuario 
como seria para colocar o usuario e a senha nele para fazer o restante de minhas regras

ate o mac entra de boa
mais quando ele pede a senha e o login eu ja nao sei mais ocmo fazer
se pude dar um ajuda eu fico agradecido

isso é a chave paar eu fazer um medidor de sinal via html para meus clientes saber o sinla real mais para isso tenho que entra na rb e pega as informaçoes de la e trasforma em um grafico para todos verem como esta o sinal dele ate o ack individual quando terminar posto toda a receita para todos
75% ja esta feito so falta a parte da senha para autenticar e pegar o resto das informçoes 
ja agradeço ja 


lembrando que tem que ser um script para ser executado automaticamente blz...

----------


## fkumamoto

Oi , sou novo por aqui e estou precisando da ajuda de vcs , tenho um cliente com uma rede de radio 5,8 Ghz utilizando o RouterBoard RB-153 da Mikrotic , o software que uso pra entrar no radio é o Winbox v.2.2.13 , o cliente esta pedindo QoS , eu andei olhando pelo software e nao vi nada descrevendo QoS , alquem saberia me falar se este radio faz QoS e se faz onde devo configurar ? um abraço e muito obrigado pela ajuda .

----------


## bicudo23

> Isso é bloqueado perfeitamente no MK.... MK é o mikrotik, a qual descrevo acima... Qualquer dúvida estamos ae!!!!!!


 Amigo, legal seus posts, mas to precisando de algo simples, se puder me ajudar eu agradeço, preciso que apareça a pagina de login para meus usuários se autenticarem no MK, para dividir a banda e ter um controle, como faria isso? pois configurei o hotspot, mas ele para de navegar e aparece a mensagem de pagina não pode ser exibida, se foi removida a apgina de autenticação de usuário , como faço pra obter outra.

Meu msn é [email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## netmicro

TROCA A FONTE DE ENERGIA / COLOCA UMA DE COMPUTADOR DR. HANK DE 500W QUE AI RESOLVE O PROBLEMA

----------


## Edcaetano

gostei do q acabei de ler, vc realmente esclareceu varias duvidasq tenho, vou seguir seu conselho e procuar um profissional pra me ajudar esou com 38clientes em um ap wr254e ele ta fritando tenho q instlar o mk, mas eu so sei onfigurar ele como ap brigde... se puder me indicar um cara barateiro e bom pra me auxliar meu email é [email protected]

----------


## gravatasufoca

Galera estou querendo montar um servidor desses, mas tenha algumas dúvidas.

Ele roda em Linux?
Posso rodá-lo em uma VM?
Se eu ligar três placas de redes Uma ligada ao modem, e as outras duas podem ficar como saída de rede onde eu possa ligar os AP's. Esses AP's serão ligados em bridge?

É são várias dúvidas....

valeu galera.

----------


## jesielsc

pessoal sou novo no forum, tow com algumas dificuldades de configurar meu provedor,
tenho um roteador gts telecom, mas naum consigo colocar pra fucionar com o mikrotik, ja estudei e testei tudo quanto foi de tutorial, 

bem minha dificuldade 'e!!
colocar o gts para distribuir a internet nos clientes usando o mikrotik como servidor...

se alguem poder me ajudar agradeco

e-mail - [email protected]

----------


## jrscandolara

Olá amigos! sou novo por aqui! trabalho com redes de linux, mais iniciante me MK.
quero redirecionar a porta 3389 do meu TS no Mk, mais não estou conseguindo, o meu Link é de ADSL, eu tinha funcioando num server linux dae troquei para MK e não consigo redirecionar a porta. a regra que tenho é a seguinte:

chain=dstnat dst adress=0.0.0.0/0 in-interface=internet protocol=tcp dst-port=3389 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.1.1.250 to-ports=3389
Agradeço!
Abraço a Todos</SPAN>

----------


## alessonferreira

Otimo topico!

----------


## ci123456

ljdkf


> irmao to vendo que vc é o cara
> to precisando de uma ajuda desesperadamente
> tenho um ponto a ponto que era em 2,4 a distancia de 9 km eu usava cartoes emp 8602 em 2,4 - agora comprei cartoes ubiquit xr5, antena mini-parabola hyperlink 24 db 5.8, em um ponto tenho uma rb 600 com 4 paineis, e um adaptador p/ mais dois cartoes que coloquei o xr5, no outro ponto tenho uma rb 532 com3 paineis e um apdator p/ 2 cartoes, que com o qual recebe o link que era em 2,4 agora mudei para 5,8. depois que coloquei os cartoes xr 5 as duas routerboards ficam reiniciando em media a cada 5 minutos. quando estava em 2,4 tava funcionando normal, ja troquei a fonte de energia coloquei uma de computador 12v 18A, e nao adiantou.... diminui a potencia para 18 db e continuam reiciniando. mudei pra 5,8 pra sair da interferencia dos outros provedores... e agora to com meus clientes todos parados, agradeço se puder me socorrer pois ja nao sei oq fazer... configurei o ponto a ponto em wds, quando esta conectado funciona q nem uma bala pingando a 1 ms, mas as placas ficam reiniciando nao sei porq... outra coisa o link ta com -65 de sinal ficaria agradecido se pudesse me dar uma ajuda

----------


## Dilly

> Pessoal, gostaria de saber como faço para verificar o consumo do meu link, pq meu provedor está lento e meus clientes estão reclamando. Então gostaria de saber como vejo se meu link está sobrecarregado ou não. 
> Meu sistema é todo em Mikrotik.
> 
> Desde já, obrigado


Ola tudo bem?????
vi que vc estava como prloblema de lentidão no seu provedor!!!
pois então eu estou aui pra te perguntar como vc resolveu seu problema
eu estou desconfiando que meu provedor esteja assim tambem!!!!!
se puder me ajudar agradeço

----------


## GWnetRichard

Boa Noite, Eu configurei minha RB pelo winbox porém no fim vi que tinha feito algumas "burradas" e resolvi resetar a RB pelo comando system/reset.
Agora consegui configurar certinho mas nao encontro o sinal das minhas antenas. Faço um teste com o celular q tem wifi do lado das antenas, antes aparecia meu sinal, depois do reset nao aparece mais.
Trabalho com 3 antenas setorias e uma RouterBoard RB 433AH com 3 mini PCI's.
Se alguem souber como ativar o sinal novamente , ajude.  :Wink:

----------


## Juniin

> Boa Noite, Eu configurei minha RB pelo winbox porém no fim vi que tinha feito algumas "burradas" e resolvi resetar a RB pelo comando system/reset.
> Agora consegui configurar certinho mas nao encontro o sinal das minhas antenas. Faço um teste com o celular q tem wifi do lado das antenas, antes aparecia meu sinal, depois do reset nao aparece mais.
> Trabalho com 3 antenas setorias e uma RouterBoard RB 433AH com 3 mini PCI's.
> Se alguem souber como ativar o sinal novamente , ajude.



Veja na opçao WIRELESS - MODO , se voce colocou como AP BRIDGE, porque se tiver como STATION voce nao verá seu sinal mesmo  :Big Grin: 

Boas Festas

----------


## DANIELSDIAS

boa tarde! alguem poderia me ajudar?

tenho um mini provedor, torre de 15 metros tem uma RB433 e 1 cartão engenios rodando a 2,4GHz modo somente B e no canal 10 , OMINI 15dbi aquario, um POE ligado em uma fonte de alimentação de PC 12 V por 20A, a configuração e a seguinte: modem adsl em bridge em baixo e sobe um cabo de rede com o POE e e o link do modem adsl ligado na RB pela porta ether2, a RB tá autenticando configurada como PPOE cliente e hotspot
fiz uma bridge na rb juntando ether 1, ether2, wan e ppoe. Configurei o cartão para "data rates" e setei para 20 dBm. 
MEU problema e que todos os clientes só conectão com o signal strength -75 até -90. tenho 10 clientes todos com antena de 25dbi e placa pci só um que é bem perto daqui uns 80 metros que eu uso uma antena de 19dbi (pois ache que não havia necessidade de uma de 25dbi pois é quase embaixo da torre) os mais pertos com até 600 metros daqui conectão com -75 de signal strength o mais longe com 1km conecta com -86 e as vezes nem conecta pois fica em -90 o signal strength. OBS: todos tem boa visada, não era pra dar pelomenos uns -50 até -65 de signal strength, onde deve estar o problema??? ou é normal dar -88 de signal strength a 1 KM com visada 
ahh é o "p throughput" DE TODOS os clientes ficam entre 5600 kbps e 7500kbps é normal esse valor? ahh mando 1mega pra 4 clientes (1024k/300k) e 512kb (512k/200k) pra 6 clientes

----------


## davijhon

boa noite! assim eu gostaria de saber sobre o hd! quantos gigas ou megas seria a melhor medida para o MK. 

assim ele usa apenas 64mb para ser instalado! entao tecnicamente usando um HD com mais GBs seria disperdicio! certo? 

por que estou perguntando isso! tenho uma maquina aqui com um HD de 80GBs e pelo que eu vi e MK nao usa mais do que os seu MBs de instalaçao! ou nao? o MK pode vim a usar mais MBs ou GBs por alguma configuraçao? sei lah armazenamento em cache eu algo parecido! tem alguma coisa do genero? 

ah só para constar, eu ja virei devoto do  :Adore: MK :Adore:  "eita OS perfeito" só nao faz chover mesmo! o resto...........

vlw pela atençao!  :Top:  obrigado

----------


## jojaa

a

----------


## jojaa

oi muito obrigado te add no msn 
e todos q quiserem me add meu msn eh [email protected]

----------


## mktguaruja

Excelente post, e meus agradecimento ao nosso amigo CATV.

----------


## Brunovs

qual é o melhor Sistema operacional para usar o mk, linux de qual compilação e ou FreeBSD ???

----------


## agnporto

Sim, respondeu e muito bem, merecendo estrelinhas e tudo.

----------


## infomachine

> O que é o Mikrotik????
> 
> Como a própria sugestão do forum diz:
> 
> "MikroTik RouterOS é um software capaz de tornal um simples PC em um poderoso e versátil roteador. Com suporte a Wireless, Proxy, Roteamento estatico e dinamico entre centenas de outras funcionalidades."
> 
> Realmente o Mikrotik é poderoso e simplesmente, se não, um dos melhores softwares para provedores do mundo!!!
> 
> Algumas outras funcionalidades:
> ...




Me ajude nesta mestre dúvida cruel?

Comprei uma RB 750(sem wirelles) recentemente na porta eth03, eu estou utilizando um roteador tp-link 3420 em modo bridge para prover conexão wi-fi aos funcionários de uma pequena empresa, alguns funcionários usam somente notebooks ao invés de PCs. Sendo assim quero saber se tem como na mesma interface (eth03) gerar duas faixas de IPs uma para funcionários e outras para visitantes que as vezes recebemos e por fim precisamos disponibilizar a internet para os mesmos, por fim não gostaria que esses visitantes estivessem na mesma faixa dos funcionários. O roteador da tp-link herda esta configurações pre-definidas na interface ou tenho que trocar o firmware do roteador por outro mais inteligente?

Não sei se minha solução é criar um hot-spot com duas faixas de rede, por favor deixe as suas considerações?

----------


## infomachine

> boa noite! assim eu gostaria de saber sobre o hd! quantos gigas ou megas seria a melhor medida para o MK. 
> 
> assim ele usa apenas 64mb para ser instalado! entao tecnicamente usando um HD com mais GBs seria disperdicio! certo? 
> 
> por que estou perguntando isso! tenho uma maquina aqui com um HD de 80GBs e pelo que eu vi e MK nao usa mais do que os seu MBs de instalaçao! ou nao? o MK pode vim a usar mais MBs ou GBs por alguma configuraçao? sei lah armazenamento em cache eu algo parecido! tem alguma coisa do genero? 
> 
> ah só para constar, eu ja virei devoto do MK "eita OS perfeito" só nao faz chover mesmo! o resto...........
> 
> vlw pela atençao!  obrigado



Me ajude mestre, nesta dúvida cruel?

Comprei uma RB 750(sem wirelles) recentemente na porta eth03, eu estou utilizando um roteador tp-link 3420 em modo bridge para prover conexão wi-fi aos funcionários de uma pequena empresa, alguns funcionários usam somente notebooks ao invés de PCs. Sendo assim quero saber se tem como na mesma interface (eth03) gerar duas faixas de IPs uma para funcionários e outras para visitantes que as vezes recebemos e por fim precisamos disponibilizar a internet para os mesmos, por fim não gostaria que esses visitantes estivessem na mesma faixa dos funcionários. O roteador da tp-link herda esta configurações pre-definidas na interface ou tenho que trocar o firmware do roteador por outro mais inteligente?

Não sei se minha solução é criar um hot-spot com duas faixas de rede, por favor deixe as suas considerações? Qual solução indicado p/meu uso cotidianamente.

Precisarei utilizar algumas politicas de segurança, bloquear sites redes sociais, downloads, etccc qual recurso utilizar da MK Firewall ou WebProxy?

----------


## davijhon

amigo.. aconselho a você utilizar dois roteadores...

faça sua estrutura interna totalmente a cabo, e deixe o wireless apenas para visitantes..

utilize dois roteadores. um a cabo (estrutura interna) e outro wireless (convidados "Clientes")

a cabo você coloca classe de IP 192.168.1.1
a wireless você utiliza IPs diferentes. 192.168.2.1

Mikrotik-> Roteador cabo -> reteador wireless.
(server) / (192.168.1.1) / (192.168.2.1)

mas para isso o DHCP do roteador Wireless tem que estar Ativado, e o MAC do Roteador Wireles tambem tem que estar cadastrado no IP Bindings do Hotspot.

o cabo da ethr3 sai da RB e entra no roteador a cabo, e outro cabo sai do roteador a cabo e vai para o roteador wireless.

o MK vai liberar internet por MAC para esse roteador. e os Clientes irão navegar com outra Classe de IPs (do roteador Wireless) mas precisarão autenticar em um Login criado para visitantes, (dica, Troque esse Login de visitantes a um determinado periodo de tempo)

----------


## infomachine

> amigo.. aconselho a você utilizar dois roteadores...
> 
> faça sua estrutura interna totalmente a cabo, e deixe o wireless apenas para visitantes..
> 
> utilize dois roteadores. um a cabo (estrutura interna) e outro wireless (convidados "Clientes")
> 
> a cabo você coloca classe de IP 192.168.1.1 (Seria Rede Lan Interna essa Faixa?)
> a wireless você utiliza IPs diferentes. 192.168.2.1 (Essa Faixa seria minha rede wirelles privado?)
> 
> ...


Pode me repassar seu e-mail para poder sanar maiores dúvidas contigo colega

----------


## davijhon

poxa irmão.. sou contra passar e-mails para esse fim.. se quer ajudar ou ser ajudado. que seja no topico que criou.
assim varios outros com o mesmo problema podem se beneficiar da ajuda que lhe foi dada..


diga as Duvidas. e assim no que eu não puder lhe ajudar tenho certeza de que outros membros mais capacitados poderão sanar sua Duvida..

----------


## willianribeiro

Olá a todos.

Estamos pensando em implantar mikrotiks aqui na empresa onde trabalho, porém temos algumas dúvidas.

O uso será o seguinte: Temos na base da empresa um servidor onde todos acessam os arquivos compartilhados e também a base de dados SAP, hoje o compartilhamento é feito via rádio, porém isso gera uma despesa de R$1.000,00 por mês (somente do rádio).

A idéia é ligar os 2 pontos que utilizam o SAP e arquivos no servidor da matriz através de VPN. Em um dos pontos tempos 6 computadores, e no outro 5. Fica a dúvida se essa tecnologia aguenta tranquilo ou se dá gargalo para a utilização do SAP.

Gostaria de saber através dos usuários se essa idéia é viável, caso alguém faça esse tipo de trabalho em Goiânia ou até mesmo de fora e queira negociar valores é só entrar em contato.

Obrigado.

----------


## serginhojp5

ola, tenho uma lan house e aproveito a conexão com um AP simples em uma caixa hermatica em cima da lan para enviar sinal para clientes próximos com um raio aproximadamente de 1 quarteirão. o cadastro funciona com senha e cadastro MAC. Ultimamente ando suspeitando que um vizinho clonou o mac de um cliente cadastrado para roubar minha net.
Então a pergunta é: Como posso resolver esse tipo de problema com uma rede simples com a minha?
Já vi um provedor podendo mandar mensagens nos navegadores dos clientes assim que abrirem seu navegador, tipo como avisos de manutenções. só com o mikrotik da pra fazer isso?

----------


## Marreta

Cara tenho uma duvida com Mac duplicado com IPS diferentes,cê pode me ajudar com isso ?

----------


## agnporto

Veja com o programa Netscan - Baixaki - ou no Website do soft e baixe e isntale> Escanei sua rede - antes anote quais MACs são dos seus clientes verdadeiros e aqueles que estiverem fora de sua lista serão, possivelmente invasores Bem, daí é molinho só bloquea-los com qualquer roteador. Se foi útil poste aqui sua opinião com estrelinha...  :Smile:

----------


## Marreta

Alguém sabe o motivo disso acontecer ai ,a várias clientes assim .. desde já agradeço .

----------


## berghetti

Sem muitas informações sobre topologia difícil opinar, mas eu diria que é NAT.

----------


## Marreta

A causa desse fato pode ser o NAT isso?

----------


## berghetti

Como falei, sem informações...

----------


## Marreta

Ok obrigado pela "informação" :v

----------

